# Can't restore nandroid backup CM9



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I flashed the teamhacksung's ICS Port (Build 15) a few days ago on my Showcase SCH-i500. I flashed a carrier specific rom using RomKonverter, and now when I boot up into ClockworkMod Recovery I get the following code.

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

When I attempt to flash my old nandroid backups to take me back to a stock rooted rom, I get the following error:

Checking MD5 sums...
Erasing boot before restore...
Restoring boot image...
Error while flashing boot image!E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

I tried doing an advanced install, and resetting my data, clearing cache, erasing dalvik cache, and many other things, but it hasn't worked. I tried using ClockworkMod Recovery 2.5.something to fix it, but it hasn't worked. Also I am unable to do much with ROM Manager, it won't let me boot into recovery or backup or restore my roms, it force closes. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

bennerv said:


> I flashed the teamhacksung's ICS Port (Build 15) a few days ago on my Showcase SCH-i500. I flashed a carrier specific rom using RomKonverter, and now when I boot up into ClockworkMod Recovery I get the following code.
> 
> E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
> E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
> ...


Just Odin back to stock with the .pit file. Make sure you use your specific odin file. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/

After it boots back to stock GB I would format your sd card or if you have a different sd card then use that.

Then just put your converted rom (I suggest the latest CM10.1 Nightly) and the JB gapps and your sd card.

Odin this CWM: https://www.box.com/s/dcr0nov1digwrgfb7qgo

Then three finger boot into CWM, flash the CM10.1 Nightly (multiple times!) and the finally flash your gapps. Make sure to wipe your caches and do a factory reset.

Once you are on CM10.1 all you have to do is use your power button options menu to reboot, reboot to recovery and flash newer nightlies and other stuff in the latest CWM.

If CWM gives you fits when trying to flash the CM10.1 even after you flash it multiple times then you may want to try flashing THS Build 2, CM10, and then the latest CM10.1.

That may be overkill and most shouldn't have to do that but let me know if you want to try it and I'll upload links to them.


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

showcasemodr said:


> Just Odin back to stock with the .pit file. Make sure you use your specific odin file. http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/
> 
> After it boots back to stock GB I would format your sd card or if you have a different sd card then use that.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between an EH09 Gingerbread stock rom, the EI20, and the FF29 stocks? Will they for sure work with cellcom? On the box I got my phone with it says under a bar code: SCHI500RKB, which I am guessing is the model number. I already bricked one phone, but they replaced it. I don't want to accidentally mess this one up again too.

Thanks again!!


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I got the idea about the different kinds of roms there are... they are each a different version of android, and the latest version my phone company has released is 2.3.6, but I will probably flash 2.3.5 because I had a problem updating to .6 before. I still am wondering about if my phone will function before I flash a new rom though... thanks you are the best!!!!!!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

bennerv said:


> I think I got the idea about the different kinds of roms there are... they are each a different version of android, and the latest version my phone company has released is 2.3.6, but I will probably flash 2.3.5 because I had a problem updating to .6 before. I still am wondering about if my phone will function before I flash a new rom though... thanks you are the best!!!!!!


I have the best luck with EI20. Just odin the generic cdma EI20 and then you can use the kies mini (i think cellcom makes you use that) to upgrade to FF29. Or you could Odin the FF29 modem only after you do the Full EI20.

Just make sure to use the .pit with repartition checked.


----------

